# Looking for some exhaust advice



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

OK, I have been reading and reading, but I still dont feel good about what I am looking for. I want a cat back exhaust system, for a decent price, that isnt LOUD! Dont get me wrong, I am not looking for the stock sound or anything, but I HATE the fart can sounding, rice rice baby, exhaust I hear all over the planet. My goal is to decrease backpressure without waking up the neighborhood. Any suggestions? Real world experience? I can build my own kit as I have a bender, etc, and I will if I cant find a decently priced kit, but I am getting lazy in my old age and dont want too. :thumbup: 

Thanks in advance for ideas :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

stromung is the way to go


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes if you have around $500, that is the best cat back available for our cars.
Other than that, I would just make one myself, or have a muffler shop fab one up for me.
The guidlines are 2" NO BIGGER, you will loose power.
Mandrel bent tubeing prefered, but crush will be ok for what you are looking to do.
Magnaflow muffler. Not to expinsive, and sounds great.
If you plan on getting a header, you must install a resonator, or you WILL get the angry bee's in your muffler sound. The longer the better.
Also if you have any more questions, feel free to ask. No matter how dumb they sound. Either PSU or I will be able to help. Or some other people.....lol


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Stromung rocks. A lot of small shops can make you an exhaust. Some have a mandrel bender, some do not. You can tell mandrel v. crush because mandrel bends are smooth, and crush is generally crinkly like an accordian. I would imagine VRS can also make you an exhaust. I have a Magnaflow muffler and I am very happy with it. And as said earlier, res it. It will be deeper, quieter and more aggressive.


----------



## moymch (Jan 5, 2005)

I have had Borla in the past, very good sounds and last forever.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

no to jack the thread but what is the VRS website


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> Yes if you have around $500, that is the best cat back available for our cars.
> Other than that, I would just make one myself, or have a muffler shop fab one up for me.
> The guidlines are 2" NO BIGGER, you will loose power.
> Mandrel bent tubeing prefered, but crush will be ok for what you are looking to do.
> ...



Thanks guys. From all my research I have figured I will probably have to bend one up myself, and definitely 2 inch. I am just wondering what mufflers I think at this point. I prefer the quieter the better. Would a 2 chamber magnaflow still give me gains? Or do I need to go straight pass thru to get any horsies  I am going to keep my stock header for now cause I dont feel like screwing with CA smog  Would I get any gains from just removing the second cat and putting a decent muffler in, or do I really NEED to go to 2 inch tube?


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

moymch said:


> I have had Borla in the past, very good sounds and last forever.



Is it quiet?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://vrsexhaust.com/
a lot of things they do are not listed.


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

NickZac said:


> Stromung rocks. A lot of small shops can make you an exhaust. Some have a mandrel bender, some do not. You can tell mandrel v. crush because mandrel bends are smooth, and crush is generally crinkly like an accordian. I would imagine VRS can also make you an exhaust. I have a Magnaflow muffler and I am very happy with it. And as said earlier, res it. It will be deeper, quieter and more aggressive.



I have a JD3 Bender with 1/1.75/2/2.5/3/3.5 dies setup with hydraulic. I build Jeep roll cages with it. Overkill for this, but it will certainly make a sweet bend  I just dont wanna deal with designing it and bending it. Thats sounds like the type of muffler I am looking for. I dont mind if its a little loud when I am "driving", but I want it to almost be non existant when I am commuting  I hate the drone on the freeway.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

You will definately want to get a resonator when you get your exhaust then.


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

NickZac said:


> You will definately want to get a resonator when you get your exhaust then.



Is there a particular brand or model that works well? I read something about the baffles being ported that was better, and cant remember where I read it to go look again :loser:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The Magnaflow resonators make the Spec V sound good and Magnaflow products are well made. IIRC Greddy makes a 24 inch resonator. When my buddy put his HotShot header on, the car still sounded deep and mean.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nostrodomas said:


> Yes if you have around $500, that is the best cat back available for our cars.
> Other than that, I would just make one myself, or have a muffler shop fab one up for me.
> The guidlines are 2" NO BIGGER, you will loose power.
> Mandrel bent tubeing prefered, but crush will be ok for what you are looking to do.
> ...


Too bad i didn't have the money when the group buy was on for the Stromung catback...im so regredding not getting one


----------



## moymch (Jan 5, 2005)

kstrongsyj said:


> Thanks guys. From all my research I have figured I will probably have to bend one up myself, and definitely 2 inch. I am just wondering what mufflers I think at this point. I prefer the quieter the better. Would a 2 chamber magnaflow still give me gains? Or do I need to go straight pass thru to get any horsies  I am going to keep my stock header for now cause I dont feel like screwing with CA smog  Would I get any gains from just removing the second cat and putting a decent muffler in, or do I really NEED to go to 2 inch tube?


Just make sure that who ever you have bend the pipes that they can do a smooth, precision mandrel bend that way your ID stays the same throughout the pipe. Just my .02.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm sure there are other good companies out there, but I have had Stromungs on both of my cars and they sound excellent. No high end sounds, no raspyness, no farting, very little droning. It's just a deep tone.


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

kstrongsyj said:


> Would a 2 chamber magnaflow still give me gains? Or do I need to go straight pass thru to get any horsies
> 
> 
> Would I get any gains from just removing the second cat and putting a decent muffler in, or do I really NEED to go to 2 inch tube?



2 questions I need answered still  I am really considering just swapping out the muffler and eliminating the second catalytic converter.


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7952643309&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT

Crap?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Who knows? I mean, if it's mandrel bent, 2" piping.. could be quite good.. I haven't had any experience with that specific product though..


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

kstrongsyj said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7952643309&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> Crap?


So/So...it will work, but it is no Stromung. Pacesetter isn't exactly the highest quality.


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

NickZac said:


> So/So...it will work, but it is no Stromung. Pacesetter isn't exactly the highest quality.



ANy experience as to its sound? I am on a budget big time so I am willing to sacrifice for moderate performance  I am seriously considering the muffler and resonator in place of the cat at this point. Get 2 inch and adapt it down until I can afford to bend up the pipe.


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

kstrongsyj said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...&item=7952643309&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT
> 
> Crap?



It's 2.25 inch


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

You've been told what is optimal. 2" mandrel bent with perforated straight through core resonator's and or mufflers. Anything else is a sacrifice...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Also since you live here in California, If you remove the cat, you will thow a CEL light. Causing you not to pass smog. So I wouldnt do that. 
A local muffler shop should be able to bend you up a nice crush bent cat back for unser $70. 
Get the magnaflow res, place it right behind the under car cat. ALso the magnaflow muffler, straight through design for the extra ponies....lol
So while the muffler shop is doing your cat back, they can install the res and the muffler at the same time. WItch will save them on materials, hence making them happy....ahahahah
Oh btw I might be interested in checking out one of thoes custom fab'ed roll cages for my WJ.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

To answer your second question, to open up the exhaust, hence allowing more air to escape the motor faster= more power.
If you remove the cat, you will fail smog. If you just put a muffler on it, you will get little to no gains out of it, but noise.
So if you do the exhaust, you will then want toopen up the intake to more flowing air as well. To get th ebest out of your exhaust. Since you are kinda straped for cash, and have a bender, check out the link in my sig below on how to fabricate your own cold air intake for under $60.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

NickZac said:


> So/So...it will work, but it is no Stromung. Pacesetter isn't exactly the highest quality.


-the pace setter has paint that will melt/smell.

-the ID is to thick and you will lose power

- the muffler is very poor quality and bad sound

-the tip is "louvured" and creats a very bad winy/tinny/farty sound and it will drone alot.

the magnaflow is the best way to go. get a custom pipe bent (or make it your self, you said you can) the duel tip muff ave a deeper tone, the "race cans" have removeable silencers that you can put in for longer trips, use a cherry bomb glass pack muffler as a res, get the longest on possible.


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> Also since you live here in California, If you remove the cat, you will thow a CEL light. Causing you not to pass smog. So I wouldnt do that.
> A local muffler shop should be able to bend you up a nice crush bent cat back for unser $70.
> Get the magnaflow res, place it right behind the under car cat. ALso the magnaflow muffler, straight through design for the extra ponies....lol
> So while the muffler shop is doing your cat back, they can install the res and the muffler at the same time. WItch will save them on materials, hence making them happy....ahahahah
> Oh btw I might be interested in checking out one of thoes custom fab'ed roll cages for my WJ.


I was looking at it the other night....looks like the second cat comes AFTER the second o2 sensor.....it will still throw the code if I take it out?  

Sounds like magnaflow is the way to go for my budget and needs. I wonder what 2 inch pipe is going for nowadays  Metal prices are killing me.

Here are a couple examples of cages we have built  :cheers: 



















This one still needs the rear spreaders and a few supports, but you get the idea.


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> Since you are kinda straped for cash, and have a bender, check out the link in my sig below on how to fabricate your own cold air intake for under $60.


I was readin that a week or so ago. Couple questions for you.....any problems with water on the filter in the winter time? I have blown up a jeep motor getting water in the intake and it scares me to do it again  

Also, I havent looked under the car front yet but is there any where else to put the filter? I have fog lights and I dont wanna remove them :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

kstrongsyj said:


> I was readin that a week or so ago. Couple questions for you.....any problems with water on the filter in the winter time? I have blown up a jeep motor getting water in the intake and it scares me to do it again
> 
> Also, I havent looked under the car front yet but is there any where else to put the filter? I have fog lights and I dont wanna remove them :cheers:


You don't have to remove the fog lights...


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

kstrongsyj said:


> I was readin that a week or so ago. Couple questions for you.....any problems with water on the filter in the winter time? I have blown up a jeep motor getting water in the intake and it scares me to do it again
> 
> Also, I havent looked under the car front yet but is there any where else to put the filter? I have fog lights and I dont wanna remove them :cheers:


If you have any concerns about water in the filter, you can buy an AEM bypass valve. If you go to their site it will explain how it works. I had my CAi in my car for about 4 years. I neveronce had a problem with water. Remember we live in California.....lol I did drive through some pretty big puddles too.

Like said before you dont have to remove the fog light. Basicly you want it down in the fender well and out of the engine bay for the cold air. It will get cooler air in there if the light is in or not.

I have a Grand Cherokee, have you ever made a cage for one of thoes yet? If so how much do you guys charge?


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Just make sure you grease your muffler bearing.


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

Hydrolock said:


> Just make sure you grease your muffler bearing.



 :lame:


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> I have a Grand Cherokee, have you ever made a cage for one of thoes yet? If so how much do you guys charge?


The biggest problem with ZJ, WJ, KJ, XJ models is that they dont have frames  To do it RIGHT, you first need to subframe the unibody for something to tie the cage into. I will try and get some pics for oyu of my buddies XJ setup. A cage for something like that can go anywhere from 500-2500 depending how complicated you wanted it. It's a huge PIA too cause you have to strip the entire interior in order to weld it together inside the body. :cheers:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Hydrolock said:


> Just make sure you grease your muffler bearing.


BAN!!!!!!!!!



Yea I under stand. Im really thinking about getting an earlier wrangler or something. Maybe a cj, and just go all out with it. Keep the WJ for the wife....lol Thanks for the info thoe.


----------



## kstrongsyj (Feb 7, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> BAN!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I under stand. Im really thinking about getting an earlier wrangler or something. Maybe a cj, and just go all out with it. Keep the WJ for the wife....lol Thanks for the info thoe.


I bought the white wrangler out of oakland for $1900 bone stock


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> BAN!!!!!!!!!



Damn you guys is bitches. Can't take any automotive humor?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Not to be a dick, but it was unappropriate. If you want to post humor stick to off topic. Theres a ton of it in there, and by the way you sound you'd fit right in there.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> Not to be a dick, but it was unappropriate. If you want to post humor stick to off topic. Theres a ton of it in there, and by the way you sound you'd fit right in there.


I don't know last time I checked it was an online forum, not a high school classroom chill. Your acting like there is some formal stuff going on or something. It's just a bunch of people bullshitin about cars. Don't scold me becasue you feel like being uptight.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Look man, I dont want to argue with you. Its not worth either of our time.
No one was trying to scold you, I was just informing you. If I wanted to scold you I would have just banned you for a day. But I was just playing around and you obviously took it to the heart, so I took it upon myself to let you know whats up. So chill out, and go check out off topic.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Hydrolock said:


> I don't know last time I checked it was an online forum, not a high school classroom chill. Your acting like there is some formal stuff going on or something. It's just a bunch of people bullshitin about cars. Don't scold me becasue you feel like being uptight.


PLEASE keep uselsss chit chat OUT of the technical section. If you want to BS take it to off topic or PM.


----------



## clsindustries (May 28, 2002)

I'm going to briefly resurrect this thread. It had a lot of good info on it, but was missing just one thing. Which engine do you have in your 200sx? I'm guessing it's a GA16 since you guys are saying "no bigger than 2 inches", but I just wanted to double check.

I've got a 99 SEL that I'm getting ready to upgrade the exhaust on. I bought a Magnaflow muffler (#14814) and was checking into whether or not mandrel bent exhaust was necessary. Doesn't look like it is so I think I'll be going with 2.5" crush bent. Any other advice?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

go 2.25 mandrel bent or 2" mandrel bent....dont do the crush bends...

check www.vrsexhaust.com , they actually have some pretty good prices for what they give you and quality.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

clsindustries said:


> I'm going to briefly resurrect this thread. It had a lot of good info on it, but was missing just one thing. Which engine do you have in your 200sx? I'm guessing it's a GA16 since you guys are saying "no bigger than 2 inches", but I just wanted to double check.
> 
> I've got a 99 SEL that I'm getting ready to upgrade the exhaust on. I bought a Magnaflow muffler (#14814) and was checking into whether or not mandrel bent exhaust was necessary. Doesn't look like it is so I think I'll be going with 2.5" crush bent. Any other advice?


usually 2.25-2.5" on the SR20. Depends on your goals.

for the SR20, 2.25" if you want jus I/H/E and such, 2.5" if you're gonna use cams or nitrous, 3" if you're going turbo. Get mandrel bent, it's really not that much more expensive, especially if you buy the pieces and have someone make a custom exhaust.

I have 2.5" on mine with no cat, but then again, I'm putting about 200hp to the flywheel.


----------

